# Welche SPS und welche Software



## allroundpeter (2 Juli 2008)

Guten Tag,
bin zufällig auf dieses Forum gestoßen und hoffe etwas "Gehör" zu finden.
Ich habe eine Anfrage für ein Projekt bekommen, wo folgende Hardware
miteinander gekoppelt werden soll (SPS): 
*Eingänge (Sensoren):* 
13 x Temperaturfühler (30°C - 500°C) 
08 x Gassensoren (Dichte/Druck) 
02 x Niveausensoren (Menge/Füllstand) 
*Ausgänge:* 
15 x Schützansteuerung 230V (Pumpen/Ventile) 
Geregelt werden solten: Temperaturregelung (Ist/Soll/Differenz),
dementsprechend sollen über die Ausgänge Änderungen stattfinden,
Datenlogger mit Meßwerterfassung zur Zeit für alle Sensoren, etc.,
Visualisierung aller Werte am PC über OPC auf Modell der Anlage.
Ich habe mich bisher leider nur mit EIB beschäftigt und denke aber, dass hierfür eine SPS besser wäre, z.B. MOELLER easyControl etc. und CoDeSys oder easySoft ... 
Kann mir für diesen Anwendungfall jemand eine SPS empehlen,
aus der Erfahrung heraus, welche für diese Konstellation am besten geignet wäre ?
SPS Programmierung direkt wäre für mich "Neuland" da bisher nur mit der ETS gearbeitet aber da gibt es ja doch einige Übereinstimmungen ... 
Bin über jeden Hinweis dankbar, bitte auch Kritik !

MfG allroundpeter


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juli 2008)

den ersten zahn zieh ich dir: mit moellers easy wird das nichts, da mußt du mindestens eine nummer größer denken, bei siemens würd ich sogar sagen, zwei nummern, also die 300er ... aber die ist auch keine eierlegende wollmilchsau - soll hier nur als orientierung für die größe dienen ...


----------



## pvbrowser (3 Juli 2008)

Warum überhaupt eine SPS nehmen,
wenn Du sowieso Visualisierung, Datalogger ... brauchst ?

Mach das doch gleich über den PC mit
http://www.advantech.com/eAutomation/Remote-IO/

Z.B. mit einem
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/EEEPC
und unserem
http://pvbrowser.org


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juli 2008)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Warum überhaupt eine SPS nehmen,
> wenn Du sowieso Visualisierung, Datalogger ... brauchst ?



dezentralisierung heißt das zauberwort! es gibt genug anlagen und ich geh mal davon aus, dass es sich hier um eine solche handeln soll, die ohne visualisierung bedienbar und kontrollierbar bleiben (müssen). wenn visualisierung und steuerung-/regelungstechnik auf dem selben "apparat" eingesetzt werden, kann dies nicht gewährleistet werden. darüber hinaus ist der austausch einer cpu wesentlich problemloser als der austausch eines gesamten rechners - die meisten anlagebetreiber kennen noch keine images


----------



## pvbrowser (3 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> dezentralisierung heißt das zauberwort!



Richtig.

Und warum soll der Austausch eines
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embedded-PC
schwieriger sein, als der Austausch eine SPS ?


----------



## allroundpeter (3 Juli 2008)

*welche SPS*

Gute Tag,

vielen Dank erst mal für die schnellen Antworten !
Ganz wichtig finde ich und das habe ich beim EIB zu schätzen glernt,
nicht alles von EINEM PC abhängig zu machen, eben wegen der Ausfallsicherheit. Mit ist noch NIE ein Aktor oder ein Analogeingang oder eine Stromversorgung in den 6 Jahren abgeraucht aber mein Hausautomationsserver/Visu hatte schon des öfteren mal nen Bluescreen ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Da die angefragte Anlage rund um die Uhr, 24 Stunden laufen soll, finde ich eine Trennung also dezentral auch besser. SPS steuert den Ablauf und PC macht Werte sichtbar und recorded für den Kunden und gibt Kurven aus, etc.
Ich finde eigentlich nur, dass 23 Eingänge und 8 Ausgänge gar nicht so viel ist und warum nicht mit Möller wo doch laut technischen Angaben auch alles vorhanden ist ? Wichtig für den Kunden ist eine spätere Erweiterung also muss das System erweiterbar sein und mit Möller komme ist da bis 360E/A mit dem "SPS Relais". Ganz wichtig sind halt die Temp Regelungen und die Datenauswertung um den Betrieb der Analge immer mehr zu optimieren, was die Temp Regelung anbetrifft. Die Gassensoren vergleichen auch nur untereinander und der Rest ist Schütz an/aus und so weiter. Problem für mich ist die langwierige Erlernung einer SPS Sprache wie Step7 ... Muss es wirklich für solch eine Anwendung so kompliziert sein ? Ich war eben der Ansicht es geht auch etwas "einfacher", schneller mit einer grafischen SPS Sprache, halt eben so wie bei SIEMENS Logo!, oder halt eine Sprache, wo man fertige Bausteine und Module "nur noch" miteinander verknüpfen muss ...
Da es ein Pilotprojekt ist, ist der Preis auch etwas zu berücksichtigen.

Berkhoff finde ich auch sehr schön und modular nur ich denke für solch einen Ertsaufbau um zu probieren , da es eben ein Pilotprojekt ist, reicht eben auch erst einmal eine Klein SPS ???

MfG
allroundpeter


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juli 2008)

hier:



allroundpeter schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig sind halt die Temp Regelungen und die Datenauswertung um den Betrieb der Analge immer mehr zu optimieren, was die Temp Regelung anbetrifft.



und in der anbindung an einen PC sehe ich das problem bei der easy ...

sehe ich das richtig: es sind 23 analogeingänge?


das programm könnte auch extern erstellt werden, dass sollte nicht das problem sein... und ja, beckhoff ist natürlich auch eine möglichkeit oder moellers S40 oder allen bradley oder telemecanique ... die frage ist natürlich auch: was wünscht sich der kunde?


----------



## allroundpeter (3 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

so wie es aussieht ist das kein Problem mehr bei Möller, mit OPC !
Das habe ich NACHGELESEN , also man kann jede Visu Software
verwenden und auch Daten loggen. 
Was der Kunde will weiss ich:
Das es endlich aufhört, dass zig Solo Temp Regler Module (Stand alone), jeder für sich regelt, dass niemand so richtig kontrollieren kann wann wo welche Temperatur zu welcher Zeit war und wie lang und das dadurch keine Messergebnisse zur Optimierung der Anlage vorliegen bzw zur Analyse. Es wird momentan alles so "von Hand" gefahren ...
Wie ich das mache, ist dem Kunden völlig egal, jetzt für das Pilotprojekt, müsste also ein "einfaches" schnell zu konfiguriendes und erweiterbares System her und was ich genau weiss, der Kunde will endlich mal was sehen, Daten auf einem Bildschirm im Überblick also eine Visu mit seiner Anlagen und den ganzen Messwerten an den Positionen wo real auch die Sensoren sind.
Funktioniert das im ersten Schritt ist er erst einmal von SPS allgemein überzeugt und man kann die Anlage erweitern oder auch auf ein "größere" System portieren.

MfG
allroundpeter


----------



## Ralle (3 Juli 2008)

Sind die Meßstellen weit voneinander entfernt (Gesamtausdehnung > 200m)?
Ich könnte mir 2 Konfigurationen vorstellen:

1. 300-er Step7-SPS von Siemens oder kompatible von VIPA, Profibus mit Beckhoff-Modulen zum Einsammeln der Analogwerte, sowie für die EA (Wenn dezentral nötig ist). Panel oder PC mit Runtime, WinCCFlex.

2. Beckoff-SPS, Programmierung  mit Codesys. Dezentrale Peripherie, wie 1., Visualisierung nach Bedarf über OPC, auch WinCCFlex wäre möglich, je nach Vorkenntnissen.


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juli 2008)

bleiben wir mal bei der easy - natürlich kann ich auch nachlesen 

also wenn, dann würde die 800er Serie in Frage kommen ABER es gibt keine Erweiterung für Analogeingänge - Arschkarte ... man hat also 4 Analogeingänge (0..10V, aber darauf kommen wir auch gleich zu sprechen) und 23 braucht man, macht *6 x* easy 800. sicher kann man die untereinander vernetzen, bis zu 12 Stück, aber komfortabel ist das nicht.

die Beschränkung der Analogeingänge auf 0..10V zieht meist den Einsatz von Signalwandlern nach sich.

ich möchte gern bei der 300er bleiben und weiter ausführen ... wenn jemand eine bessere Variante hat, dann her damit ... 

Vorteile
1. eine CPU
2. skalier und erweiterbar (fast alle erdenklichen Bus-systeme, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe auch bald EIB...)
3. Analogeingänge: PT100, 4..20mA, 0..10V um nur mal die wichtigsten zu nennen, in einer Karte, von denen würdest du drei brauchen und könntest Doppelkanalweise parametrieren
4. einfache, strukturierte, übersichtliche Programmierung möglich, auch grafisch - Stichwort: CFC
5. Visualisierung und Datenlogger unterschiedlichster Coleur
6. schafft die Regelungsaufgaben 

...sicher könnte man hier auch den Einsatz einer 200er prüfen, aber ich rate davon ab...


----------



## Mr.Spok (3 Juli 2008)

*Moeller Easy*

Es gibt da ja auch noch die EasyControl von Moeller... (CoDesSys-programierbar).

bei den vielen Temperaturen--> eventuell Multiplexer einsetzen ??


mfG Jan


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juli 2008)

Mr.Spok schrieb:


> Es gibt da ja auch noch die EasyControl von Moeller... (CoDesSys-programierbar).



da scheint codesys der einzige vorteil gegenüber der 800er zu sein ... irgendwie mag mir das nicht gefallen mit den analogen eingängen ... und gemultiplext ist zwar eine schöne idee, aber für einen trend, der aufgezeichnet werden soll, vielleicht nicht unbedingt die schönste lösung


----------



## trinitaucher (3 Juli 2008)

Wie sieht's mit nem Embedded-PC von Beckhoff aus? Oder nen kleiner Industrie-PC mit dezentralen E/As?

Vorteil der Beckhoff IPC-Lösungen:
- Im Preis/Leistungsvergleich stehen die i.d.R. über allen "herkömmlichen" SPSen.
- Du kannst quasi jedes relevante Bussystem einsetzen
- Die E/A-Komponenten können modular zusammengestellt werden
- Anbindung zu anderen PCs ist über sehr viele Wege realisierbar (TCP-Server, OPC, usw.), also auch Datenbanken etc.
- Eine Visualisierung kann man für relativ schmales Geld bekommen (allerdings kann die Visu auch nicht so viel wie z.B. WinCC)

Wie ist überhaupt der Preisrahmen gestecket?


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juli 2008)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Wie ist überhaupt der Preisrahmen gestecket?



weißt du was eine enger finanzieller rahmen ist? ..ich geh davon aus: ENGER! 


würdest du dem IPC auch die visu verpassen?
ansonsten klingt das natürlich auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## micha732 (9 Juli 2008)

*SLOT SPS Variante*

Hallo mein Vorschlag:

*SLOT SPS Karte von VIPA:*

Vorteile:
1MB Speicher
DP-Master on board
24V zwingend von außen, läuft weiter wenn der PC aussteigt
OPC Server inclusive

E/As über DP einsammeln mit VIPA System 200V, klein kompakt, einfacherer zu Tauschen wie Beckhoff, 

hol dir doch den VIPA VI mal ins Haus und las dich beraten, kostet ja nix außer ein wenig Zeit


----------



## vollmi (10 Juli 2008)

Mein Vorschlag.

Saia PCD3.M33xx oder wenns mit den Daten wirklich heftig wird PCD3.M53xx

Vorteil: Hardware relativ günstig. Programmiersoftware ebenfalls sehr günstig.
Einfach zu programmieren (AWL, echtes FUP wie VISIO Händelbar)
Nimmt wenig Platz weg. Hat Ethernet, Webserver etc schon drauf. Mit der entsprechenden Bibliothek lassen sich sogar Trenwerte aufzeichnen und direkt auf dem Webclient ausgeben.

Natürlich auch OPC serverantbindung möglich.

Serielle Schnittstellen bis zu 10 Stück möglich.

mfG René


----------



## Jens_Ohm (11 Juli 2008)

Ich denke das da jeder etwas anderes zu sagen hat.
 Es führen eben 1000 Wege nach(ins) ROM.
 Wenn es sich nur um eine Anlage handelt ist Siemens recht teuer, wenn alles nur für dieses Projekt angeschafft werden soll. Da ist es evtl. wirklich günstiger jemanden zu beauftragen.
 Wir benutzen Steuerungen von B&R.
 Ich hatte nie eine Wahl, aber ich bin zufrieden mit B&R.
 Für deine Anwendung würde ich dir eine Steuerung aus dem PowerPanel Segment empfehlen.
 Als Modulsystem gibt es da X20, das ist schön kompakt und leicht zu erweitern. Richtig gut gefällt mir, das es mittlerweile möglich ist einen OPC-Sever direkt auf der Steuerung laufen zu lassen. Dann muß auf der PC-Seite außer dem OPC-Client  keine Software installiert werden.   
 Für Fragen an den Support brauchst Du auch nicht gleich einen Supportvertrag abschließen.


 Aber Du solltest nicht nur die Hardware im Auge haben. Mit CoDeSys schlägst Du bestimmt einen guten Weg ein,  wenn es darum geht sich nicht an einen Hardwarehersteller und sein spezifisches Programmiersystem zu binden.
 Als ich mit B&R begonnen habe, waren die Projekte die ich übernommen habe in einem BASIC Dialekt (früher PG2000 heute Automation BASIC) programmiert. Da ich von der PC Programmierung kam, ist mir das sehr leicht gefallen. Ich habe die Projekte dann nach und nach auf C-Programmierung umgestellt. Mittlerweile mache ich alles in Strukturiertem Text.
 Da ich auch noch mit VisualBasic , HTML, JavaScript, Java und C für Mirocontroller arbeiten muß, bin ich eigentlich recht froh  mich nicht auch noch mit AWL und Co. auseinandersetzen zu müssen.
 Für kleinere Projekte und oder Kleinsteuerungen finde ich KOP ganz ok, aber wenn ein Projekt größer wird, finde ich das schnell unübersichtlich. Wenn man schon etwas in einer Hochsprache programmieren kann, wird man es eh vermeiden mit KOP zu arbeiten.
 Wenn Du dein Projekt selber machen mußt und Du programmiertechnisch nicht vorbelastet bist, ist KOP wahrscheinlich das Einfachste.  
 Zu diesem Thema gibt es aber im Forum genug (amüsante) Diskussionen ;-)


 ein schönes Wochenende...... Jens


----------

